

Show HN: pm2-webshell – Expose a fully capable terminal within your browser - sassyalex
https://keymetrics.io/2015/06/10/pm2-ssh-expose-a-fully-capable-terminal-within-your-browser/?v=2

======
cmpb
This is pretty swell. I just started using pm2 for my production apps, and it
is also really great. Good work.

